# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 8/2/19



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Good Morning! Surface temps are at 78 degrees with water levels just about 1 foot below normal. Here is to hoping the water levels hold! It’s nice to write that the water levels are still close to normal in August!

Hot Baits:
1) Nightcrawler Harnesses 
2) Berkley Powerbait MaxScent Soft Plastics
3) Panfish Assassins

Hot colors:

Harnesses:
Gold, Purple and Black

Maxscent Soft Plastics:
1) Blue Fleck, June Bug in Shaky head Worms and Dropshot Worms





Panfish Assassins:
Purple Ice, Mississippi Hippie, Chartreuse Silver Fleck

Crappie:

Last weekend moving into the beginning of this week, big crappie were being caught in the Mahoning River near the dam and anglers with kayaks were also getting good sized fish closer to the Greenbower and Rockhill area on both minnows and Panfish Assassins. The 224 bridge and 14 bridges have had a few fish scatter in and out throughout the week as well.

Bass Species:

With our assortment of bass tackle increasing, we are beginning to get more and more reports on both largemouth and smallmouth fishing. Smallmouth have been caught on Ned rigs near structure with larger bodied Green Pumpkin tubes also pulling in some fish. Slower presentations have been more successful with most of the weights being used ranging from 1/10 oz to 1/4 oz. Largemouth have been doing much better in the evenings and early mornings on topwater baits as well as drop shot worms. Smaller 4″ worms have been better for drop shotting and topwater frogs have been the most popular baits for evening fishing.

Walleye:

Walleye are still being mixed in with most anglers getting 1-2 fish in 3 hour sessions on Berlin. We did however see a two man limit earlier this week caught in the morning near the North End (Bonner Road ramp) caught trolling #9 Flicker Minnows. Target 13-15′ of water with crawler harnesses or Bigger Crankbaits (Perfect 10s, Bandit Walleye Deeps, Flicker Minnows). Keep in mind a number 5 flicker shad 150 feet back will only dive 9 feet!

Catfish/Wipers:

Catfish are still being caught almost everywhere. Our most popular baits have been Garlic and Strawberry shrimp as well as nightcrawlers. 

Wipers are typically mixed in with catfish near the Deer Creek Spillway and are also being caught trolling in 7-10 feet of water.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Good Morning! Surface temps are at 78 degrees with water levels just about 1 foot below normal. Here is to hoping the water levels hold! It’s nice to write that the water levels are still close to normal in August!
> 
> Hot Baits:
> 1) Nightcrawler Harnesses
> ...


http://www.photographyoptions.net/i...9E-OwwZjxau26mZTyIQNwRh-xBhTpqsqtHmP5C-wuRuNo


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

The bass report also cover Walborn minus the Smallmouth bit? Just wondering as I am headed there tomorrow morning!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> The bass report also cover Walborn minus the Smallmouth bit? Just wondering as I am headed there tomorrow morning!


Yes, for Walborn specifically, try the Ned Rigs (1/10oz) and PB&J colored presentations (water has been stained). I also heard Tokyo Rig and Junebug Creatures were working as well. Work the baits really slowly!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Tall Tales said:


> Yes, for Walborn specifically, try the Ned Rigs (1/10oz) and PB&J colored presentations (water has been stained). I also heard Tokyo Rig and Junebug Creatures were working as well. Work the baits really slowly!


Yeah I had on a Ned rig last Sunday there and hooked a 3 pounder or maybe larger bass and had it pop off at the boat. Went and bought a net this week! haha


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone know where I might find a contour map of Walborn? I have looked online with no luck really, just wondering if someone had another idea?


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

Edit: OOPS! Looking back I see you wanted walborn. Damn- Senior moment today. You're right- Navionics is not showing anything for Walborn

Here's a link to a most basic contour map of Walborn:
https://www.topozone.com/ohio/stark-oh/reservoir/dale-walborn-reservoir/






BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Anyone know where I might find a contour map of Walborn? I have looked online with no luck really, just wondering if someone had another idea?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

FlickerShad said:


> Edit: OOPS! Looking back I see you wanted walborn. Damn- Senior moment today. You're right- Navionics is not showing anything for Walborn
> 
> Here's a link to a most basic contour map of Walborn:
> https://www.topozone.com/ohio/stark-oh/reservoir/dale-walborn-reservoir/


Yeah I have seen that one, not really the best and easiest to read. I just don't understand why there isn't a map of it on ODNR site like the rest of the lakes in the area. Deer Creek has one online but not Walborn, doesn't make any sense to me. Thanks for the effort though!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

This is the best that you are going to find for Walborn. It is not as detailed as some other lakes but it is better than nothing I guess.

Good luck!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

louisvillefisherman said:


> This is the best that you are going to find for Walborn. It is not as detailed as some other lakes but it is better than nothing I guess.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 317345


Thank you very much! I don't have any electronics on my boat just yet and trying to fish Walborn for largemouth. Just wanted an idea of the layout of the lake.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

So what is really funny is I forgot I have the northern Ohio sportsman's connection book here at home! Guess what is in it? Yep you are correct a contour map of Dale Walborn Reservoir! Lol. Duh!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Thank you very much! I don't have any electronics on my boat just yet and trying to fish Walborn for largemouth. Just wanted an idea of the layout of the lake.


My personal best LM came from Walborn. 17 inches.

In my opinion, the best spot to work Walborn is the Bench Point. I call it the bench point because it is the point that is on the same shore and just south of the ramp where there is a park bench that looks out over the lake. The point continues to narrow underwater for about 100 yards out. On either side of that shallow point the water drops deep.

I troll/cast over the point/hump and drag my lure across. Fish stack up on either lower side of that hump (depending on the wind?) and wait to ambush bait fish. You can also successfully work that hump from shore and even have a bench to sit on.

Walborn is a nice, quiet and productive lake. I just wish the ramp/gate was open later. They tend to lock it up around 7pm and I have been on the water in my boat when they did so. The ranger got on his megaphone and starting calling out "all boats to the ramp park is closing".

Good luck!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

louisvillefisherman said:


> My personal best LM came from Walborn. 17 inches.
> 
> In my opinion, the best spot to work Walborn is the Bench Point. I call it the bench point because it is the point that is on the same shore and just south of the ramp where there is a park bench that looks out over the lake. The point continues to narrow underwater for about 100 yards out. On either side of that shallow point the water drops deep.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for all that info! I have fished off that point many times over the years, sitting on that bench. Usually for catfish, or crappie. I fished down the shore there last weekend and didn't realize that point went out that far, probably would have fished that area differently if I had known that then. Again thank you for the info! Hope to be able to pass some back your way one of these days!


----------

